# wavelet



## مهندسة الميكاترون (27 سبتمبر 2010)

:56: مرحبا
احتاج الى معلومات عن كيفية برمجة الwavelet تعمل de-noising لل signal طبعا تعمل online ارجو الرد والمساعدة بالسرعة القصوة


----------



## zamalkawi (27 سبتمبر 2010)

هل يمكنك الإيضاح أكثر؟ بمعنى تفاصيل أكبر عن التطبيق
ولماذا مويجة وليس فلتر عادي؟


----------



## مهندسة الميكاترون (28 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا على الرد لانه لدي انا موجة وتحوي noise 
والغرض من wavelet
noiseالتخلص من 
واحتاج ابرمجها بالmatlap
وانا عملت لها 
simulink
والنتيجة جيدة جدا لكن اونلاين صعب
وفكرتي هي برمجتها 
اتمنى مساعدتي


----------



## zamalkawi (28 سبتمبر 2010)

معذرة، لم أفهم، لماذا لا تستعملين فلتر؟
فبالفلتر أيضا يمكنك التخلص من الضوضاء
بالمناسبة، أنا أعرف كيف أستعمل المويجة في تحليل الإشارة، بطريقة أشبه بتحليل فويير لزمن قصير short time fourier transform ولكن استعمالها للتخلص من الضوضاء لا أعرف عنه شيئا، حتى لا تتوقعي مني أكثر مما أستطيع
هل يمكنك شرح أكبر للتطبيق؟ فعلى حد علمي الفلاتر بأنواعها المختلفة تعمل جيدا في التخلص من الضوضاء، فلا أفهم سبب استعمال مويجة


----------

